# Toro Super Recycler & Recycler Equipment Discussion



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Do you have a Toro Super Recycler or Recycler mower and have a question about working on it? Do you have something to share? Ask or share here.​


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Resources:


Parts & Manual

How a Toro Lawn Mower is made 





Super Recycler VS. Recycler


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Previous Discussions:


Help me decide - Honda vs. Toro

Add a "Gator" or "Atomic" blade to my Toro Super Recycler? (UPDATE-YES)

New Toro Super Recycler Mower!

Heads-up on Toro Super Recycler w/ Spin-Stop (BBC) on the Model # 20383

Toro Super Recycler Problem??

Toro Recycler Squeaking wheels

Toro Super Recycler Transmission Grinding

Toro super recycler -aftermarket blades needed?


----------



## Killmeh (Mar 1, 2018)

I don't have any problems with mine, but i will post about my experience of going from the Honda HRR to the Toro Super Recycler.

I was fairly satisfied with HRR although the mulch was sub-optimal. The wheels started to not be able to rotate in reverse on the HRR and it was a pretty common problem. I use this opportunity to jump to the Super Recycler and give my old HRR to a neighborhood kid.

The mulching and cut in general is vastly superior in my experience on the Toro. The cut wasn't horrible on the HRR but it did leave the dreaded wake of grass clippings over one of the wheels every time, which is also another common problem. What really sets the Toro apart from the HRR is the drive system. The HRR always felt like i was walking after the lawn mower and sometimes had to play catch up. The personal pace on the Toro is a more comfortable system and feels like the lawnmower is an extension of my own arms.

While I have only owned the Toro for about 3 weeks, the only downside so far I noticed, and its not really a downside, is that the handle does seem to be longer than the HRR. I am sure with more cutting experience on the Toro it wont be noticeable.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Thanks for starting this thread and combining the others...


----------



## CPA Nerd (May 8, 2018)

I have had my Super Recycler for a couple weeks and love it. The cut quality is outstanding. It is a fantastic mulcher and has not bogged down once in three mows, despite breaking the 1/3 rule. I have not seen a single clump.

I am not happy with how the mulch plug clogs up with grass after a single mow. Why couldn't they make it integrated with the flap on the back of the mower instead of having a separate piece? A small complaint that does not affect the cut quality, but still annoying. However, a mower's #1 priority is to mow, and it does that extremely well.

I enjoy the Personal Pace and it took me some tinkering to get it just right. I like it to be very responsive, but if you move the cable too far down when adjusting, then you can't pull the wheels backwards. So I have it set as responsive as I can while not affecting the ability to pull the wheels back. Feels just right now.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

CPA Nerd said:


> I have had my Super Recycler for a couple weeks and love it. The cut quality is outstanding. It is a fantastic mulcher and has not bogged down once in three mows, despite breaking the 1/3 rule. I have not seen a single clump.
> 
> I am not happy with how the mulch plug clogs up with grass after a single mow. Why couldn't they make it integrated with the flap on the back of the mower instead of having a separate piece? A small complaint that does not affect the cut quality, but still annoying. However, a mower's #1 priority is to mow, and it does that extremely well.
> 
> I enjoy the Personal Pace and it took me some tinkering to get it just right. I like it to be very responsive, but if you move the cable too far down when adjusting, then you can't pull the wheels backwards. So I have it set as responsive as I can while not affecting the ability to pull the wheels back. Feels just right now.


Good to hear and thanks for the feedback. Im considering the Super Recycler (SR) and Timemaster (TM)...just not sure which way to go yet. I only bag at the beginning of the season or if I have to reset the HOC so mulching is very important...


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

So I posted in another thread that has been combined here about my Recycler wheels squeaking. I stoped at Lowes and bought some garage door spray. Figured I could get something that would be useful instead of a tube of grease that would get little use. Well it worked! No more noise but only time will tell if the noise returns sooner rather than later...

Here is the wheel removed... Also upon closer inspection the gear on the wheel is plastic and not metal as I thought. It was just some rust looking stuff that wiped right off after spraying.




Here is the stuff I used...


----------



## CPA Nerd (May 8, 2018)

ctrav said:


> CPA Nerd said:
> 
> 
> > I have had my Super Recycler for a couple weeks and love it. The cut quality is outstanding. It is a fantastic mulcher and has not bogged down once in three mows, despite breaking the 1/3 rule. I have not seen a single clump.
> ...


I've never used a TM, but I bet it probably mulches similarly to a regular Recycler since I think it uses the atomic/gator style blade. I would assume the SR is the superior mulcher. Are you doing your entire 30k lawn with a push mower?


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

@ctrav if you have 30k, the TM would probably help speed mowing up.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

I originally had the Recycler (20332) until I upgraded to my eXmark. I loved the cut from the Recycler and wanted to keep it as a backup but my brother needed a lawn mower so we traded goods for it (I got a stick burner for the mower :lol: ).

I knew I always wanted another one as a backup. So once in awhile I would look at FB Marketplace or CL. Cost was mainly the priority since it won't be my main mower.

Fast forward to today, I found a great condition Super Recycler (20092) in the budget I had in mind.

I will be going over it tomorrow and will post some pics.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

CPA Nerd said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> > CPA Nerd said:
> ...


I cut the front 8k of lawn with a reel mower and 22k of back lawn with the push mower. I have a zero turn but like the cut better with my push mower so I'm selling the zero turn.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

ericgautier said:


> @ctrav if you have 30k, the TM would probably help speed mowing up.


I was considering the TM for the back which is 22k. I cut the front 8k with my reel.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

@DIY Lawn Guy how are you liking the atomic blade?

I'm wondering if putting an atomic blade on a non blade stop super recycler would be best of both worlds. Hmmmm...


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Found an atomic blade from when I had my Recycler. It won't fit... will have to check part # that DIY listed.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

While I was cutting this morning with my Toro Recycler all I could think about is how much I want a SR or TM &#129300;. The TM would be awesome for my large backyard but the reviews scare me...especially for the price tag!


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

My backyard...


----------



## quattljl (Aug 8, 2018)

ctrav said:


> My backyard...


Kudos to you for doing all that with a 22" walk behind. I think I'd suck it up and deal with the cut quality issues with the zero turn just to get it done faster.

I've abandoned my Husqvarna tractor for the most part. On my front lawn I feel like it's too heavy and mats down my fescue, especially since I have to turn around in the same spot over and over. The only time I use it anymore is when bagging since I have the bagger system and can make fewer trips to dump it all. On my back yard, where I'm trying to establish bermuda, the yard just isn't flat enough to get a good cut imo so I use my push mower.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

quattljl said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> > My backyard...
> ...


Thanks...some days are tough with the heat and all but I do enjoy the walking. Takes me just under two hours to just cut or about three and a half to do everything. Maybe I'm just slow 🤣. I'm going to sell my zero turn to a neighbor but I am considering the 30" TimeMaster...


----------



## DIY Lawn Guy (Jun 19, 2019)

ericgautier said:


> @DIY Lawn Guy how are you liking the atomic blade?
> 
> I'm wondering if putting an atomic blade on a non blade stop super recycler would be best of both worlds. Hmmmm...


Just as a refresher, here is my original post:

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=11136

To answer your question, my Atomic blade on my 2019 Toro SR fit fine and runs fine.

The SR mulched just fine before the addition of the Atomic blade, but I like the idea of adding it to MAYBE get even better mulching.

The only drawback is that with the Atomic blade, it tends to push some of the clippings outward to the deck rim rather that fully upward with the OEM blade. This is my guess because of course I can't see this happen, but occasionally on a turn, a small clump of mulched grass will appear at the apex of my turn. I don't recall this happening with the original SR blade.

All this started when I discovered that my SR model # 20383 w/Spin-Stop had no "accelerator" :?

My Atomic blade addition was my way of compensating for that 'missing part.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

DIY Lawn Guy said:


> Just as a refresher, here is my original post:
> 
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=11136
> 
> To answer your question, my Atomic blade on my 2019 Toro SR fit fine and runs fine.


Thanks @DIY Lawn Guy .

I checked the part # you posted vs the one I had from my previous Recycler and they are different. I need the one you got. :thumbup:


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

ctrav said:


> My backyard...


Beautiful backyard!


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

ericgautier said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> > My backyard...
> ...


Thanks...


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

ctrav said:


> While I was cutting this morning with my Toro Recycler all I could think about is how much I want a SR or TM 🤔. The TM would be awesome for my large backyard but the reviews scare me...especially for the price tag!


I've been watching reviews on the TM. Some are not happy with its mulching capabilities. :?


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

ericgautier said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> > While I was cutting this morning with my Toro Recycler all I could think about is how much I want a SR or TM 🤔. The TM would be awesome for my large backyard but the reviews scare me...especially for the price tag!
> ...


I know and its such a shame. My local ACE store just started selling them and Im meeting with the Toro rep this week to express my concerns. Ace will not take any mower back once you put oil and fuel in it. Thus me and the manager are meeting with the rep to see if they will authorize a return if I have issues in the first 90 days. Home Depot has a 90 day return policy no questions asked so we shall see what happens.


----------



## CPA Nerd (May 8, 2018)

ctrav said:


> ericgautier said:
> 
> 
> > ctrav said:
> ...


Good luck and I hope the TM works out well for you. Why not just buy it at Home Depot knowing you can return it without a problem?


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

CPA Nerd said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> > ericgautier said:
> ...


I cant get past the issues of the TM so now Im looking at the Toro Commercial 21".


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

ctrav said:


> I cant get past the issues of the TM so now Im looking at the Toro Commercial 21".


Toro Commercial 21" is a beast. Check out Lawnsite for some reviews. :thumbup:


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

ericgautier said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> > I cant get past the issues of the TM so now Im looking at the Toro Commercial 21".
> ...


Oh trust me I have read every review I can find as well as watched a bunch of videos


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

ctrav said:


> Oh trust me I have read every review I can find as well as watched a bunch of videos


Only thing you won't have is the Personal Pace system. What model were you looking at?


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

ericgautier said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> > Oh trust me I have read every review I can find as well as watched a bunch of videos
> ...


Toro 22297 which is self propelled with Kawasaki engine...


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

https://youtu.be/AxxL5Kfqjtc


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

Are the best Toro deals during Toro Days (happening now) or could I expect better sales around Memorial Day?


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

@kds, I don't have an answer, but when I spoke to a dealer earlier this year, he told me the most I would ever save on the super recycler was $20. He was all the way across town and wasn't offering any real service so I just went to Home Depot.


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

I know it's an old thread but has anyone found a fix or a work around for all the mulched grass in the mulch plug after a mow?


----------



## Midsoutherner (Aug 25, 2020)

DIY Lawn Guy said:


> ericgautier said:
> 
> 
> > @DIY Lawn Guy how are you liking the atomic blade?
> ...


@DIY Lawn Guy 
Is the atomic blade mulching like you want it to?

I am having the exact same issue as you. I didn't know that the 20383 didn't have the accelerators and I bought it on a closeout deal last week. I've called the dealer I bought it from and since I've used it the only return option is to order another model (probably going to be a 21386 if I go this route) from the website and have it shipped to them and then bring my 20383 to them with $50 to exchange them. That's a hard sell for me since after tax I'm in $570 right now and will be at $620 after the exchange for a mower that costs $500.

**edit** Please ignore my math.  They confirmed that they would be refunding me $520 in the exchange so in the end I would be paying $20 more than I would have from the beginning for the 21386. Still have to decide if the hassle is worth it.

I tried to call toro directly and they told be that according to the engineers the spin stop system is designed to create the same effect as the accelerators do on the other models. So they have their way out of complaints like this if you call them. She told me that if the dealer is willing to exchange that's the best option. This is the second time I made a big purchase with a local company like this and the return policy is biting me in the butt. Very frustrating.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Midsoutherner said:


> I would be paying $20 more than I would have from the beginning for the 21386. Still have to decide if the hassle is worth it.


I don't think the cutting performance will be visibly better on the 21386; it still misses some blades of grass here and there when mulching. To me, it comes down to Upright Stowage vs Spin-Stop; so far, you can't have it both ways  but I would really prefer having both options even if it meant no accelerator.


----------



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

I just sold my Toro Z4200 zero turn and will try using Toro SR for the rest of the season. 18,500sqft took me 1hr 5min.

GREAT mulching cut quality but I am considering buying a TimeMaster for two reasons:
1. To get mow faster
2. I would prefer wider stripes

Lots of tradeoffs though like reliability/complexity (belts, spindles, blade clutch, 2 blades), mulching cut quality?, and PRICE! These things are expensive, even used. I paid $120 used for my 2012 SR. I am keeping an eye out for a used TM but there aren't as many out there, many of them have the old smaller engine, and they aren't very cheap. Got to watch out and avoid the commercially used/abused ones too. Or missing the bagger.

Couple mods I did to my SR:
- Fuel shutoff valve
- Increase RPMs to 3300


----------



## Mmcgrouty (Sep 21, 2020)

Just bought a 22" recycler yesterday. I haven't had a rotary mower in years. I have around 20k square feet. The Toro is so much easier to operate than my reel mower, and I can't complain about the cut or mulching at all, it did a great job.


----------



## Sayn3ver (Sep 12, 2020)

Is the original poster affiliated with Toro? Or just a normal member?

If they are affiliated i have a question to direct at Toro regarding releasing a new super recycler without personal pace. Give me back the two bail variable speed setup. I do not like personal pace at all for trimming.


----------



## JimmyD35 (Dec 2, 2020)

The Personal Pace cable for my Recycler snapped recently. I was already planning on buying a new Super Recycler in the very near future. I was torn between the 21382(Honda motor) and the 21383(Toro motor with Spin Stop) until I read the thread on here about the Spin Stop models not having the accelerator. That prompted me to bring the 21385(Toro motor) into the mix. At this point it is going to come down to whichever the local dealer has in stock but obviously I would prefer the Honda motor. I always mulch except for the dire situations where bagging is necessary. In that case I have no problem swapping the stock blade back on. However, for 95% of use, will the Toro atomic blade improve the mulching over the stock? It sure did wonders improving the mulching of my Recycler.


----------



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

Didnt even know they had an atomic blade for the Super Recycler. Not sure about improving the mulching as it is already really good for stock.


----------



## Midsoutherner (Aug 25, 2020)

JimmyD35 said:


> The Personal Pace cable for my Recycler snapped recently. I was already planning on buying a new Super Recycler in the very near future. I was torn between the 21382(Honda motor) and the 21383(Toro motor with Spin Stop) until I read the thread on here about the Spin Stop models not having the accelerator. That prompted me to bring the 21385(Toro motor) into the mix. At this point it is going to come down to whichever the local dealer has in stock but obviously I would prefer the Honda motor. I always mulch except for the dire situations where bagging is necessary. In that case I have no problem swapping the stock blade back on. However, for 95% of use, will the Toro atomic blade improve the mulching over the stock? It sure did wonders improving the mulching of my Recycler.


For what its worth. I returned my 21383 (minus $50 restocking fee to the dealer) and bought a 21386 (Briggs 163cc engine) from Home Depot since I had a killer coupon sent to me after moving, and most importantly IN STOCK. I couldn't find an SR ANYWHERE last year, and I was getting by butt kicked cutting my large yard with a standard push mower. You may want to consider the 21386 with the Briggs engine also. If you look online there are a lot of people complaining about those engine sputtering but I have not had those problems, and my yard is very bumpy.

From what I have gathered, many people are having 2 issues. One, the spark plug boot is not fully seated from the factory. Not sure why, but this is seems to be on every single one of them. Second, you can't fill the gas tank to the very top like on other mowers. The manual says to only fill to the lower part of the filler neck. The tank vent is at the top of the filler neck and vents into the air filter box, so if you over fill the tank it will vent gas into the air filter and obviously its not supposed to be there.

I can't answer on the atomic blade performance, but with a SR (without spin stop) I can't imagine the mulching getting any better. I maintain my bermuda at 1.75 inches right now, and unless I really let it go (3 or more inches tall) I never have clumps, and if there is a section that leaves behind clumps, when I go over it again they are gone. My only complaint on the mower is that it only goes down to 1.25 inches stock. Not a problem for me right now with my yard not being level but eventually I will need to make a change to be able to cut lower.


----------



## JimmyD35 (Dec 2, 2020)

Midsoutherner said:


> JimmyD35 said:
> 
> 
> > The Personal Pace cable for my Recycler snapped recently. I was already planning on buying a new Super Recycler in the very near future. I was torn between the 21382(Honda motor) and the 21383(Toro motor with Spin Stop) until I read the thread on here about the Spin Stop models not having the accelerator. That prompted me to bring the 21385(Toro motor) into the mix. At this point it is going to come down to whichever the local dealer has in stock but obviously I would prefer the Honda motor. I always mulch except for the dire situations where bagging is necessary. In that case I have no problem swapping the stock blade back on. However, for 95% of use, will the Toro atomic blade improve the mulching over the stock? It sure did wonders improving the mulching of my Recycler.
> ...


Thanks for the info. Sorry haven't been on here in a while, this is the first I saw it. I ended up with the Honda motor though.


----------



## Midsoutherner (Aug 25, 2020)

JimmyD35 said:


> Thanks for the info. Sorry haven't been on here in a while, this is the first I saw it. I ended up with the Honda motor though.


No worries. I'm sure you will be very happy with the Honda engine.


----------



## MajorEnglush (Aug 25, 2021)

Hey there!

I have a Toro 20073, rear-wheel drive Personal Pace Recycler, 22", with a 6.5hp B&S that has developed a squealing in the back wheels.

Not sure how long (my son mows, so only noticed when I mowed about two weeks ago) but here's what I know:

1. It makes the noise when the mower off and not engaging the drive handle. Just moving it at all causes the noise.

2. I have removed the back wheels and lubed up both the pinions and teeth on the inside of the wheels...annnnnd the noise got worse, lol. The wheels aren't that old, either (maybe three or four years...?) and have the metal teeth vs. the plastic ones.

3. The back wheels don't seem to do anything unusual when I move them by hand, but I admit that I don't move them by hand that often so not sure about that. There does not, however, seem to be any gear slippage or catching, as would happen with broken or misaligned transmission gears; it seems to roll back and forward fine.

4. The mower still starts and cuts, and the self propel works.

My thought is that it's a transmission issue of some sort...? It makes a bit of a grinding noise whenever I move it with the engine off, but it's done that for some time (we've had it 14 years, and I'd swear it's always made that noise. But I am An Olde so who the heck knows, lol).

Any chance that something along the axle is rubbing under the cowling (which I have yet to remove and check)?

Whatever it is, the sound is auditory terrorism and needs to stop, so any suggestions are appreciated :lol: (And sorry for the thesis.)


----------



## Midsoutherner (Aug 25, 2020)

MajorEnglush said:


> Hey there!
> 
> I have a Toro 20073, rear-wheel drive Personal Pace Recycler, 22", with a 6.5hp B&S that has developed a squealing in the back wheels.
> 
> ...


I would be looking at the belt drive for a squealing noise. Is it constant? or more like a rotational noise? Maybe a loose or worn belt or pulley could be the cause. I haven't had one apart so I don't know if the belt/pulley are designed to freewheel when pushing without power or if they will still turn.


----------



## MajorEnglush (Aug 25, 2021)

Midsoutherner said:


> I would be looking at the belt drive for a squealing noise. Is it constant? or more like a rotational noise? Maybe a loose or worn belt or pulley could be the cause. I haven't had one apart so I don't know if the belt/pulley are designed to freewheel when pushing without power or if they will still turn.


Oh, it's constant. EDIT TO ADD: Just checked and it actually speeds up or slows down depending on how fast you push it.

Didn't even consider the belt because I didn't think the belt moved when the mower isn't running (thought it just spun the blade). Guessing it does...?


----------



## Midsoutherner (Aug 25, 2020)

MajorEnglush said:


> Oh, it's constant. EDIT TO ADD: Just checked and it actually speeds up or slows down depending on how fast you push it.
> 
> Didn't even consider the belt because I didn't think the belt moved when the mower isn't running (thought it just spun the blade). Guessing it does...?


So in looking at the Toro part catalog for your mower it isn't very clear on what kind of pulleys are used, and if there are one way clutches on either end of the belt drive system. I was thinking that maybe if there is an internal one way clutch in a pulley it could be messed up and causing it to squeal and bind on its shaft. Not sure if thats the case or not, but I would still be leaning towards the belt system causing your noise over all.

If it were my mower, I would be looking at taking off the belt cover, to see if the blade driver (this also has a belt pulley on it) is touching the belt guide or anything else in that area. If all of that looks ok, then I would look at the pulley above the transmission. According to the diagram its a 2 piece and it attaches directly to the shaft on the top of the transmission. I could see the pulleys making some noise if they weren't tight.


----------



## macattack (Nov 2, 2020)

I've got a 2009 20332 Personal pace Recycler mower that I picked off the curb from a neighbor about 5 years ago. Changed to a Max power blade which made a big difference, but I still have clumps. I upgraded the wheels this past spring to metal gears with new pinions. The old ones were stripping gears and had bent plates. Maybe I just need to mow more often, I mow at 4" HOC and frequently I am cutting off 2-3" or more of grass. I mulched all year, and think either more mowing, or bag every 4th mow. 26 mows so far this year seems like enough. I'd like to upgrade to a Super Recycler with the 190 CC engine, my grass is super thick. Would the SR let me keep same mow schedule, or should I increase frequency anyways?


----------



## Midsoutherner (Aug 25, 2020)

macattack said:


> I've got a 2009 20332 Personal pace Recycler mower that I picked off the curb from a neighbor about 5 years ago. Changed to a Max power blade which made a big difference, but I still have clumps. I upgraded the wheels this past spring to metal gears with new pinions. The old ones were stripping gears and had bent plates. Maybe I just need to mow more often, I mow at 4" HOC and frequently I am cutting off 2-3" or more of grass. I mulched all year, and think either more mowing, or bag every 4th mow. 26 mows so far this year seems like enough. I'd like to upgrade to a Super Recycler with the 190 CC engine, my grass is super thick. Would the SR let me keep same mow schedule, or should I increase frequency anyways?


I think that if you are cutting 2 or 3 inches off you still may end up with some clumps of grass even with an SR. It should be less than your current mower I would think. I know for me and my bermuda grass, I still will get clumps if I let it grow too long. On a turn it will leave a small trail, and also if I'm on a real long stretch in my yard I will start to see a trail come out around the back right tire. For me though, I'm ok with that. If you look at the 4th picture on my first post in my lawn journal you can see what I was leaving behind with my hand-me-down Troy Bilt push mower. And that was with a new blade. My SR doesnt ever leave a pile that big even after I was on vacation and it was a full 7 or 8 days between mowings. I don't want to over sell the SR, but it was a HUGE upgrade for me and I love it!

This video is what ultimately sold me on the SR over something else as far as how many grass clippings are left over after a cut.


----------



## Subparambitions (9 mo ago)

First time poster, been doing tons of research last couple weeks in search of a new mower because my Ego can't suck anything up at all and it littered my lawn with all the dead clippings. Seems like the SR might be a good option.

Any reviews on the new SR with spin stop? Looks like they've added the accelerators back on. Saw anther thread with some disappointment it was removed and looks like Toro maybe realized they were shortchanging that last model as mentioned over there.


----------



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

Never had a spin stop but to me it seems like more weight, more expense, more to break with very little benefit.

Either way you go, Toro makes a high lift/bagging blade. For max suction, you will want to use that blade and either side discharge or bagger to get the airflow going.

On a side note, the new Toros have a weird side discharge tube. It doesn't come with the mower anymore and must be requested. It shoots out the back left side. I've never tried one but it seems to me like it would blow all the clippings on you whenever you make a left U-turn at the end of a run.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Vtx531 said:


> On a side note, the new Toros have a weird side discharge tube. It doesn't come with the mower anymore and must be requested.


haha, I laughed when I saw that on YouTube. I guess they figured most people aren't side-discharging? I only use it when I cut next to the curb (because my county is ridiculous about clippings in the road/storm drain) and I'm not going to use the blower.

FWIW I chose the Smartstow feature over the blade spin stop feature. Although I wouldn't mind spin stop.... i'd use it if my mower had it.


----------



## Midsoutherner (Aug 25, 2020)

Subparambitions said:


> First time poster, been doing tons of research last couple weeks in search of a new mower because my Ego can't suck anything up at all and it littered my lawn with all the dead clippings. Seems like the SR might be a good option.
> 
> Any reviews on the new SR with spin stop? Looks like they've added the accelerators back on. Saw anther thread with some disappointment it was removed and looks like Toro maybe realized they were shortchanging that last model as mentioned over there.


I bought one of the spin stop models in 2020 on a discount and I hated it. The blade was different than any of the other SR you could get and it did not mulch as well as the others either. That model did NOT have the accelerator plate in the middle of the blade (it was a 2019 model and was red) Also, after using it a few times I came to not like the clutch system they used to start and stop the blade from spinning. It really felt like it was an added complication that was going to end up slipping after a few years and have to be serviced. Long story short on that whole ordeal, Toro customer support told me that the engineers wouldn't call it an SR if they didn't engineer it to perform like the others in the line up. I didn't buy that at all because there was nothing under the deck that led me to believe they had done anything to make up for the missing accelerator plate.

Im not sure where that picture you posted came from but I remember on the Toro site at the time the picture they had for the spin stop was the exact same picture they used for all the other SR and it was not accurate to what the mower looked like when I got it. They may have changed it but I would confirm, in person if possible, that the picture is accurate to the spin stop model.

I ended up returning my spin stop and got the one with the smaller Briggs engine (160cc I think), and it was night and day on the mulching ability.


----------

